# A gente (concordância)



## adorobrasil

When I'm with my two sons (I'm the father) I sometimes am uncertain about how to make an adjective agree. Example:

A gente esta cansada (cansada agrees with gente) OR
A gente esta cansados (cansados agrees with a group of three males)


----------



## joaopr

"a gente" should always be used as a third person singular expression.

So the correct way of saying it is "a gente está cansada".

Even some native speakers do this mistake frequently.


----------



## Nonstar

A gente está cansado, cos we are men. We're in a male group.


----------



## Macunaíma

Nonstar said:


> A gente está cansado, cos we are men. We're in a male group.


 
No Brasil, SEMPRE ocorre silepse de gênero da concordância do adjetivo ou particípio com a locução 'a gente'. Assim, se estiver falando por um grupo de homens ou um grupo misto, usa-se o adjetivo no singular MASCULINO:

A gente está cansado, atrasado, perdido, enrascado, etc.

Atenha-se a esta regra. Se você se sentir desconfortável (é de fato bastante coloquial), use o pronome _nós_.


----------



## Istriano

_A gente _is becoming more and more kind of _forma de tratamento_, so _concordância _is like what happened to você:

_A gente está cansado._ [a group of males or a mixed group]
_A gente está cansada_. [a group of females]

_Vossa Mercê está cansado. _[addressing a male] ---> Você está cansado.
_Vossa Mercê está cansada._ [addressing female]  --> Você está cansada.
_
Vossa Senhoria está convidado_. [addressing a male]
_Vossa Senhoria está convidada_. [addressing a female]

Muito interessante esse artigo: *Concordância com a gente*
http://www.clul.ul.pt/equipa/spereira/Costa_et_al01.pdf

Of course, with no article gente means ''people, folk'' and not ''we'' so it's:
_Gente está cansada_. which is different than ''A gente está cansado/a''.

We have a similar thing in Italian: 

Lei (_o senhor_) funciona como um pronome feminino (Arrivederla), mas o adjetivo muda dependendo  do sexo da pessoa:

Lei è molto simpatica (A senhora é muito simpática).
Lei è molto simpatico (O senhor é muito simpático).


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Há muiito pouco tempo, tivemos a mesma discussão. Foi aqui.


----------



## joaopr

Macunaíma said:


> No Brasil, SEMPRE ocorre silepse de gênero da concordância do adjetivo ou particípio com a locução 'a gente'. Assim, se estiver falando por um grupo de homens ou um grupo misto, usa-se o adjetivo no singular MASCULINO:
> 
> A gente está cansado, atrasado, perdido, enrascado, etc.
> 
> Atenha-se a esta regra. Se você se sentir desconfortável (é de fato bastante coloquial), use o pronome _nós_.


Não sabia que no Brasil era assim. Em Portugal isso não acontece, é até considerado um erro muito feio.


----------



## Istriano

joaopr said:


> Não sabia que no Brasil era assim. Em Portugal isso não acontece, é até considerado um erro muito feio.





> b)  Em Português Europeu, são encontrados todos os padrões possíveis:
> 1
> (4)
> a. A gente estava cansados.
> b. A gente estava cansadas.
> c. A gente estava cansado.
> c. A gente estava cansada.


fonte: http://www.clul.ul.pt/equipa/spereira/Costa_et_al01.pdf


----------



## luscofusco

Ou até a gente estamos cansados!

Eu tinha dito para mim "Não vou entrar nesta guerra!", porque realmente é uma expressão a evitar, mas já agora, se até se fala em padrões..


----------



## Vanda

luscofusco said:


> Ou até a gente estamos cansados!
> 
> Eu tinha dito para mim "Não vou entrar nesta guerra!", porque realmente é uma expressão a evitar, mas já agora, se até se fala em padrões..



Ditto! Também tive a mesma reação que você. Dói meus ouvidos, mas fazer o quê?


----------



## bleuboia

Ola,

Deveria usar "seu" ou "nosso" como possesivo?

ex. (estão um pouco forçado...)
We want to go with our friends.

Nós queremos ir com os nossos amigos. =
A gente quer ir com os nossos amigos.
OU
A gente quer ir com os seus amigos.
OU
A gente quer ir com os amigos da gente.

Ele é o nosso amigo.???
Ele é o amigo da gente.???

We want to go to our house, not yours (plural "you").
A gente quer ir pra nossa casa, não pra a sua.
OU
A gente quer ir pra sua casa, não pra a sua.
OU
A gente quer ir pra casa da gente, não pra a sua.


----------



## machadinho

casa da gente = nossa casa = our house

Em alguns contextos: casa da gente = one's house. Por exemplo: A casa da gente é o melhor lugar do mundo.


----------



## bleuboia

Foram perguntas :S Não sei se tenho certeza ou não.



bleuboia said:


> Ola,
> 
> Deveria usar "seu" ou "nosso" como possesivo?
> 
> ex. (estão um pouco forçado...)
> We want to go with our friends.
> 
> Nós queremos ir com os nossos amigos. =
> A gente quer ir com os nossos amigos.
> OU
> A gente quer ir com os seus amigos.
> OU
> A gente quer ir com os amigos da gente.
> 
> Ele é o nosso amigo.???
> Ele é o amigo da gente.???
> 
> We want to go to our house, not yours (plural "you").
> A gente quer ir pra nossa casa, não pra a sua.
> OU
> A gente quer ir pra sua casa, não pra a sua.
> OU
> A gente quer ir pra casa da gente, não pra a sua.


----------



## luscofusco

Tem mesmo, mesmo, que usar "a gente"?

Se tem, em Portugal é assim: se disser "a gente quer ir com os seus amigos" será sempre entendido como "nós queremos ir com os amigos do nosso intelocutor". Portanto, não diga, para evitar confusões. O mais normal é dizer "os nosssos amigos", a nossa casa", mesmo usando "a gente". Já dizer "os amigos da gente", "a casa da gente", não sei até que ponto é admissível no Brasil, mas em Portugal é mesmo forçar o coloquialismo...


----------



## xiskxisk

bleuboia said:


> Ola,
> 
> Deveria usar "seu" ou "nosso" como possesivo?
> 
> ex. (estão um pouco forçado...)
> We want to go with our friends.
> 
> Nós queremos ir com os nossos amigos. =
> A gente quer ir com os nossos amigos.
> OU
> A gente quer ir com os seus amigos.
> OU
> A gente quer ir com os amigos da gente.
> 
> Ele é o nosso amigo.???
> Ele é o amigo da gente.???
> 
> We want to go to our house, not yours (plural "you").
> A gente quer ir pra nossa casa, não pra a sua.
> OU
> A gente quer ir pra sua casa, não pra a sua.
> OU
> A gente quer ir pra casa da gente, não pra a sua.


Eu diria *a gente quer ir com os nossos amigos* e *a gente quer ir para nossa casa, não para a vossa*.

O *da gente* soa muito coloquial. No máximo usaria em certas situações *com a gente* no lugar de *connosco*: nós queremos que os nossos amigos venham com a gente.


----------



## anaczz

xiskxisk said:


> Eu diria *a gente quer ir com os nossos amigos* e *a gente quer ir para nossa casa, não para a vossa*. A gente quer ir para (nossa) casa, não para a de vocês.
> 
> O *da gente* soa muito coloquial. No máximo usaria em certas situações *com a gente* no lugar de *connosco*: nós queremos que os nossos amigos venham com a gente.


Eu também diria mais ou menos assim.


----------



## J. Bailica

Já foi respondido, vou só reforçar (e divagar):



bleuboia said:


> Ola,
> 
> Deveria usar "seu" ou "nosso" como possesivo? Para concordar com_ a gente__, _deve usar _Nosso. A gente, _neste tipo de construção_, _não deve ser interpretado assim tão literalmente (se é que é essa a sua dúvida), isto é: _a gente_ não é aqui um grupo de pessoas assim como que retiradas da sua circunstância, e que portanto, numa perspetiva ou plano ou gramatical estrito, peça o pronome possessivo de qualquer (outro) grupo, de qualquer _eles_: o pronome_ seu_ (sua). [Já pessoal sim, em princípio: _o pessoal_ _vai para sua casa_].
> _A gente,_ pelo contrário, é nestes casos um grupo concreto cuja circunstância, no âmbito de uma comunicação, é serem a referência para aqueles, ou daqueles, que estão na primeira pessoa, naquela que comunica ou "fala". Por isso, funcionam para todos os efeitos como um _nós; _e por isso concorda com_ nosso._
> 
> 
> 
> ex. (estão um pouco forçado...)
> We want to go with our friends.
> 
> Nós queremos ir com os nossos amigos. =
> A gente quer ir com os nossos amigos.
> OU
> A gente quer ir com os seus amigos.
> OU
> A gente quer ir com os amigos da gente. aceita-se, apesar de tudo (digo eu)
> 
> Ele é o nosso amigo.???
> Ele é o amigo da gente.???aceita-se, apesar de tudo (digo eu)
> 
> We want to go to our house, not yours (plural "you").
> A gente quer ir pra nossa casa, não pra a sua. - mas ninguém fala assim em Portugal; dizemos _vossa_ (v. uma outra discussão - _use of "vosso"..., _10 'threads' abaixo).
> OU
> A gente quer ir pra sua casa, não pra a sua. - o mesmo que acima, mas esclarecendo um pouco mais: estaria  em casos de maior formalidade e\ou de acordo com as "formas de tratamento"; mas ninguém fala assim por cá; dizemos _vossa_.
> OU
> A gente quer ir pra casa da gente  , não pra a sua. - o mesmo que acima-


----------



## englishmania

Pessoalmente, uso "gente" no sentido de "pessoas"  (_Está aqui muita gente; Há muita gente que compra_). Não uso "a gente" no sentido de "nós", mas claro que ouço dizê-lo. Aliás, há a 'dolorosa' construção "a gente vamos".  "A gente vai" não incomoda. E ouve-se "a  _gente_  vai para a _nossa_ casa", é verdade, o que é interessante.

A língua é comunicação e julgo que quando o entendimento passa a estar em risco com o uso de pronomes/determinantes na frase, o falante opta por simplificar e usar o "nós".

Não sei se estarei correta, mas "a gente" sempre me pareceu uma influência do português do Brasil em terras lusas, não?


----------



## machadinho

Pode ser. O Eça usa a gente aqui e ali.


> -Se a gente fosse a fugir das mulheres que tem maridos maçadores...  Sentou-se ao lado de Carlos, começou a riscar em silêncio o chão areado;  e sem erguer os olhos, deixando cair as palavras, uma a uma, com  melancolia ... (Os Maias)


Vale lembrar também que a gente é muitas vezes boa tradução do on do francês, do Man do alemão, do one do inglês: mais exemplos?


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Não sei se estarei correta, mas "a gente" sempre me pareceu uma influência do português do Brasil em terras lusas, não?



Duvido. Já ouvia _'a gente_' muito antes da vaga de termos brasileiros que as telenovelas nos trouxeram e, possivelmente, até mais do que hoje. Houve um tempo em que o uso de '_a gente'_ passou a ser censurado e suspeito que isso teve muito que ver com preconceito social visto que '_a gente'_ ocorria predominantemente na fala popular se bem que, como José Pedro Machado refere, se encontre em muito bons escritores. A asneira do _'a gente vamos_' também ajudou, evidentemente. Às tantas, tudo passou a ser erro.


----------



## xiskxisk

A gente é da polícia.


----------



## Tony100000

Tive exactamente o mesmo pensamento!


----------



## Alentugano

O uso de "a gente" é uma marca do discurso informal e nunca me constou que tivesse alguma coisa a ver com influência brasileira. O meu avô, já falecido há cerca de 20 anos, nasceu em 1900 e sempre me lembro de o ouvir usar essa expressão. Agora, as situações em que usamos podem diferir um pouco do uso brasileiro. Eu não diria de forma espontânea "lá na casa da gente", mas sim "lá na nossa casa"...


----------



## Hagafiero

> Eu não diria de forma espontânea "lá na casa da gente", mas sim "lá na nossa casa"


Eu também.
O "da gente" parece ter preservado o significado mais antigo de "a gente", querendo dizer não "nós", mas "as pessoas em geral". 
A nossa mãe = a mãe de um grupo de irmãos, a mãe da gente = as mães em geral


----------



## mexerica feliz

também podemos contrariar:
Nossa senhora = Santa Maria (a mãe da população em geral)
A senhora da gente



Hagafiero said:


> Eu também.
> O "da gente" parece ter preservado o significado mais antigo de "a gente", querendo dizer não "nós", mas "as pessoas em geral".
> A nossa mãe = a mãe de um grupo de irmãos, a mãe da gente = as mães em geral



Se lembre que há preferências geográficas:


no Rio: _*E*__*u lembro que tu foi na última festa da gente!!*_ _*Diz que gostou!*_ (Prefere-se falar TU e A GENTE)
em Salvador: _*Eu lembro que você foi na nossa última festa!!  Diga que gostou!*_  (Prefere-se falar VOCÊ e NÓS mesmo nas situações informalíssimas)

O uso do *tu *e d'*a gente* está se espalhando graças às novelas globais,
novas zonas tuteantes: Santos, Brasília, toda a Bahia (menos a capital), norte de Minas (http://www.bibliotecadigital.ufmg.br/dspace/handle/1843/AIRR-7DHJPA)




*Nós e a gente no português 
*http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0102-44501998000200006&script=sci_arttext


----------



## Alandria

Acho que quem usa muito "Nós" são os sulistas. EU misturo os 2 muito bem.


----------

